# Team DiYMA and The Dark Side 2X Event 5/27



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

SQ, SPL and Show and Shine. These have been EXCELLENT events the past 2 years with up to 20 SQ cars more than once. We are going to be doing 2-3here over the course of the summer, come on out!!

Events


----------

